# URGENT: kitten in need of rescue space today



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Kids up the road found two kittens trapped in a wheelie bin. One ran away on being extracted, the other is in a carrier in my bathroom as I'm seemingly the local muggins. I have no experience with feral kittens and it's quite obvious that I can't keep him here with fosters that I already have, and I desperately need a rescue place for him today or tomorrow at latest. I don't know if it would be better to just release him/her?

He or she is around 8 weeks old and black with some white. He/she is one of three in the litter that have been hanging around the houses getting fed by neighbours. Mum is not feral, the kittens however are pretty hard to handle. 

I have contacted Haworth Cat Rescue and Poor Little Pets rescue. If anyone has any other contacts please let me know ASAP.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Forgot to add, I am *not* a rescue and cannot offer financial backup for this kitten.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I am told he or she will tame up within a week and have been given advice, just need to get hold of flea treatment now as I'm not having him/her loose in the house til they're done lol! Will have to spend the night in the bathroom!


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

KathyM said:


> I am told he or she will tame up within a week and have been given advice, just need to get hold of flea treatment now as I'm not having him/her loose in the house til they're done lol! Will have to spend the night in the bathroom!


good luck kathy!!

my friends husband at work found 5 ferral kittens trapped under a pallet and took them home for his wife lol

hers are about 5-6 weeks shes keeping a few and getting the others good foster parents til she can find homes. shes had hers 3 days and are already responding.

i hope they do as good as hers xx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Luisa!

We're back from the vets and £30 poorer lol. Kitten is allegedly a little girl (I didn't sex her, the VN did and it was very swiftly as she was struggling badly). Got sent home with flea treatment (not that she has them, which was surprising!) and have done that and put Panacur in her food too. I know it's a lot in one go but the VN said best to get it all done and then let her get over the lot in one go - she is very healthy, no sign of fleas and not even an obviously wormy tum, so that isn't too bad. She's very lucky considering her and her sister were potentially shut in the bin quite a while. 

She was crying a bit before which makes me feel really guilty, but we all agreed that in the long run this offers her the best chance. We will tame her up and home her directly from here when she's ready. Anyone interested can contact me for more information, although she won't be ready for some time yet. She is absolutely precious though!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Thanks Luisa!
> 
> We're back from the vets and £30 poorer lol. Kitten is allegedly a little girl (I didn't sex her, the VN did and it was very swiftly as she was struggling badly). Got sent home with flea treatment (not that she has them, which was surprising!) and have done that and put Panacur in her food too. I know it's a lot in one go but the VN said best to get it all done and then let her get over the lot in one go - she is very healthy, no sign of fleas and not even an obviously wormy tum, so that isn't too bad. She's very lucky considering her and her sister were potentially shut in the bin quite a while.
> 
> She was crying a bit before which makes me feel really guilty, but we all agreed that in the long run this offers her the best chance. We will tame her up and home her directly from here when she's ready. Anyone interested can contact me for more information, although she won't be ready for some time yet. She is absolutely precious though!


:thumbup:
I'd read this and thought 'I'll foster' straight away.... but on reflection, having 2 cats and an 8 month old GR it's probably not the best foster home for a kitten....as much as I'd love to help!
Glad you can look after her till she's ready for a new home...xx

btw - I work for NHS in Hudd - have access to 5,000 staff via intranet and staff often post about wanting a kitten.. or cat... if posting on the staff intranet that you'll have a kitten ready when she's ready - to a good home - would help then please let me know


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Thanks Luisa!
> 
> We're back from the vets and £30 poorer lol. Kitten is allegedly a little girl (I didn't sex her, the VN did and it was very swiftly as she was struggling badly). Got sent home with flea treatment (not that she has them, which was surprising!) and have done that and put Panacur in her food too. I know it's a lot in one go but the VN said best to get it all done and then let her get over the lot in one go - she is very healthy, no sign of fleas and not even an obviously wormy tum, so that isn't too bad. She's very lucky considering her and her sister were potentially shut in the bin quite a while.
> 
> She was crying a bit before which makes me feel really guilty, but we all agreed that in the long run this offers her the best chance. We will tame her up and home her directly from here when she's ready. Anyone interested can contact me for more information, although she won't be ready for some time yet. She is absolutely precious though!


Well done for taking her in
I considered fostering feral kittens and went as far as being vetted by the local cat rescue centre.
Their advice was to isolate ferals in a small room, caged with very little contact for the first few days. Once you have gained their trust they can be let out of the cage but not the room until at least a week has passed.
hope that helps.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks - your advice backs up very similar advice I've had from a couple of rescues and the vet nurse. Thanks, it's a real help to know I'm doing right by her. I feel awful that her two siblings are still out there.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Well that was quick - this little one has a new home lined up already, experienced feral owner too. :thumbup: I will keep everyone updated on her progress xx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

lozb said:


> :thumbup:
> I'd read this and thought 'I'll foster' straight away.... but on reflection, having 2 cats and an 8 month old GR it's probably not the best foster home for a kitten....as much as I'd love to help!
> Glad you can look after her till she's ready for a new home...xx
> 
> btw - I work for NHS in Hudd - have access to 5,000 staff via intranet and staff often post about wanting a kitten.. or cat... if posting on the staff intranet that you'll have a kitten ready when she's ready - to a good home - would help then please let me know


I missed this post when I skimmed and replied last night (blame my tired eyes lol). Thank you so much for this kind offer, I do have two other cats looking for permanent homes so please feel free to spread the news about them! One is an overweight spayed and vaccinated female black and white cat (Rosie), the other is a gorgeous ginger and white neutered and vaccinated male (Dylan).

Thank you so much for your kind offer, it really helps a lot!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, considering this kitten was sexed as female at the vets, she is now a he. Considering also that I have a home coming to collect a female feral kitten that doesn't now exist, I am not a happy bunny tonight! This kitten may still need a home.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Little kitten went to his new home last night, fingers crossed he settles in. I will start a new thread if he "bounces", for now please keep everything crossed for him!


----------

